# Have iPad considering kindle too. Store question



## Pd123 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello! I have the iPad and love it. Was so glad to see an iPad forum here  

Bought the iPad to be a reader....I guess I really didn't quite grasp how heavy and bulky it would be in my purse but I can kinda deal with that. When I take it anywhere I draw lots of attention which is nice but I don't work in the safest place. We're even advised by our company not to use our cellphones outside due to several recent muggings just for phones or iPods if they see a headset. 

So. I'm thinking of getting a kindle or nook which is small enough to fit in a largish pocket or purse. But i have a probably silly question. I love the kindle store interface on the iPad. Love it. If you have both the ipad and a kindle what does the store 'look like' on the actual reader? Looked at the nook store and it's basically lists of books. Nothing to draw me to purchase really. Is the kindle store on the device similar to the store in the kindle iPad app?  If you have both do you use both? Thanks! Pd


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi! Welcome.

Give me a few minutes and I'll take some screenshots for you of what the Kindle Store looks like directly on the Kindle. Have you visited Amazon's Kindle Store on the computer? It's very easy to buy books and have them sent directly to your Kindle from the computer


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, you could always buy books on the iPad and then they'd be in your archive for the Kindle, too, and easy enough to download.  Much like I typically browse for books on my computer but read on the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Pd123 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks I would appreciate a screenshot when you get the chance luvmy4brats.

And....you're right I could just buy from my computer and it would sync to my kindle   I forgot all about that. I think I'm always afraid I'm going to forget the name of the book and have gotten into the habit of looking immediately and of course when I do that I see something else all shiny and pretty and end up buying more than the original book i was looking for. I bet I'll save a lot of money! Thanks for reminding me Betsy!

It's nice to meet you both.  

Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem!  Welcome to KindleBoards! 

As you can see, a fair number of us are going to be iPad & Kindle owners.  I feel the devices complement each other quite well.

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to KindleBoards pd123. I also own a Kindle 2 and will be a future owner of an iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, I'll get the screenshots up for you shortly when I can get my laptop away from my BRATs. 

I admit, I tend to buy more when I buy from the computer. I generally don't browse so much on my Kindle, usually I just know what I want and go straight to it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Pd123 said:


> Thanks I would appreciate a screenshot when you get the chance luvmy4brats.
> 
> And....you're right I could just buy from my computer and it would sync to my kindle  I forgot all about that. I think I'm always afraid I'm going to forget the name of the book and have gotten into the habit of looking immediately and of course when I do that I see something else all shiny and pretty and end up buying more than the original book i was looking for. I bet I'll save a lot of money! Thanks for reminding me Betsy!
> 
> ...


I tend to shop on my desktop, especially when I'm just browsing. When I buy, I just tell it to send it to the device I plan on reading it on right then. So it shows up on the home page once it auto syncs.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I almost always buy from my computer and send to whichever device I want to read it on.

welcome PD.  Another Paula.  I usually put ny after my name so folks should be able to tell us apart.  
Paula ny


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with Heather in that I buy more from my computer.  In fact, probably almost exclusively from my computer.  I think I've only purchased via the Kindle itself once or twice when I wasn't home, got to the end of a book, and wanted the next in the series right away.  It works just fine, it's just that I usually find a book I want while I'm at the computer so I just use it. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Pd123 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Those screenshots helped A Lot luvmy4brats. Thanks so very much! The amazon store on the kindle is quite different than on the other brand, and more what I was looking for. Stood in the store for nearly an hour browsing the other device so I think I've got a good handle now on what will meet my needs.

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks its not weird to have both the ipad and kindle. I definitely will have good uses for both but husband looked at me like I was nuts when I mused aloud that I would probably buy another reader for use when commuting.

I think I might go get a couple of old books to craft a book case for my ipad like I saw somewhere online. Besides being cool looking it might not draw so much attention when I do carry it.

PaulaD


----------

